# Supper for tomorrow.



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did ribs tonite, to eat tomorrow nite.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*wow - that right there would stand proud to ANY competition in ANY Rib Fest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


LOL - in MY world, they would not make it to tomorrow night's dinner !!!!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

We need big like buttons. I think I can smell them from here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> *LOL - in MY world, they would not make it to tomorrow night's dinner !!!!!*


*

"Small World" . . . I was thinking the same thing !!!*


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I just gained another 10 pounds from this post.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Fine looking eats!!

Darin


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, Paymaster !

I need your address for my GPS ... What time is dinner ???

LOL !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!


----------

